# Vote for the Bellator matchup(pick Daley vs Lima)



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.spike.com/shows/bellator-vote-for-the-fight

4 fighters, you pick the matchup. Daley, Lima, Saunders and War Machine. We have already seen Lima-Saunders and Daley vs Lima is a can't miss fight. So you better vote for it! Lima is gonna win the tourney again and it should start with the domination of Paul Daley.


----------

